# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  TG634-S, remote control balance robot toy for kids, Paramount Zone Ltd., Horsham, Sussex, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Remote Control Balance Robot Toy for Kids TG634-S

----------


## Airicist

Self balancing toy robot for kids
September 30, 2016

----------

